

Ask HN: Which are the well written open source programs? - adm

We learn a lot from other hackers code.
What are the open source programs/code you liked?
please also share the quality/thing you liked.
Thanks.
======
haasted
I once added some custom functionality to MediaWiki, and was very pleasantly
surprised by the codebase's organization and the readability of the code.

